# Pro crop d500



## jaomul

Here at last: Nikon announces D500


----------



## tirediron

Huh... did NOT see that one coming.


----------



## Braineack

> Nikon has announced the much-anticipated followup to its D300S, the 20.9MP D500 which the company calls its 'best enthusiast DX offering.' It features the same 153-point AF system and EXPEED 5 processor. It can shoot continuously at 10 fps with a 200 shot buffer for Raw images. It can also capture 4K/UHD video and also features 'SnapBridge', a constant connection to a smartphone using Bluetooth, similar to what Samsung did with its NX1. The D500 will be available from March at a cost of around $2000.



this all doesnt add up to me.


----------



## jaomul

tirediron said:


> Huh... did NOT see that one coming.



All those who said there never be a d400 were right


----------



## Derrel

Huh. Not very impressive....10 frames per second, 20.9 megapixel sensor, a mere 200-shot RAW frame buffer, 153-point AF system...Expeed 5 processor...4k UHD video capture...ehhhh...ask any Canon 7D-II shooter and he'll tell you this new Nikon is utter crap. Hell, the native ISO range is only 100 ISO to 51,200 ISO, with an expanded range of from ISO 50 to ISO *1,640,000* equivalent. I mean sheeet...it doesn't expand to two million ISO.


----------



## jaomul

Braineack said:


> Nikon has announced the much-anticipated followup to its D300S, the 20.9MP D500 which the company calls its 'best enthusiast DX offering.' It features the same 153-point AF system and EXPEED 5 processor. It can shoot continuously at 10 fps with a 200 shot buffer for Raw images. It can also capture 4K/UHD video and also features 'SnapBridge', a constant connection to a smartphone using Bluetooth, similar to what Samsung did with its NX1. The D500 will be available from March at a cost of around $2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this all doesnt add up to me.
Click to expand...


What do you want it add up to?


----------



## Braineack

jaomul said:


> What do you want it add up to?


a lot more than $2000...


----------



## astroNikon

Derrel said:


> Huh. Not very impressive....10 frames per second, 20.9 megapixel sensor, a mere 200-shot RAW frame buffer, 153-point AF system...Expeed 5 processor...4k UHD video capture...ehhhh...ask any Canon 7D-II shooter and he'll tell you this new Nikon is utter crap. Hell, the native ISO range is only 100 ISO to 51,200 ISO, with an expanded range of from ISO 50 to ISO *1,640,000* equivalent. I mean sheeet...it doesn't expand to two million ISO.


Derrel beat me to it .. being a naysayer of the d500 lacking the prerequisites of being a Great camera .. it's only good.
I was hoping for more,  Much More. for Much  Le$$.

other than that it's pretty neat.  Did they go with a 20.9mp sensor to assist in image workflow through the camera ?  or improved low light due to larger pixel doohickies.
Or did Canon have it right all along ?
lol


----------



## jaomul

Braineack said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want it add up to?
> 
> 
> 
> a lot more than $2000...
Click to expand...


Do you think it looks like good value?


----------



## tirediron

I think it looks very good value!


----------



## Derrel

jaomul said:
			
		

> Do you think it looks like good value?



$1995 at introductory price after a YEARS-long wait for the new, pro-body APS-C camera from Nikon? Are you kidding? Is it a good value?

What do you suppose the price will level out at after this has been on the market for a year? My prediction is in the $1399 to $1499 zone, at full walk-in retail, brand new, after a year on the market.

This camera is an incredibly high-specification camera, for under $2K--at intro!


----------



## jaomul

I kinda hope because of this model Nikon does a few new dx specific lenses, something like a 50-140/150 f2.8 similar to fuji and samsung


----------



## astroNikon

Derrel said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it looks like good value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1995 at introductory price after a YEARS-long wait for the new, pro-body APS-C camera from Nikon? Are you kidding? Is it a good value?
> 
> What do you suppose the price will level out at after this has been on the market for a year? My prediction is in the $1399 to $1499 zone, at full walk-in retail, brand new, after a year on the market.
> 
> This camera is an incredibly high-specification camera, for under $2K--at intro!
Click to expand...

$$ competitive to the Canon 7dm2


----------



## coastalconn

Crying


----------



## astroNikon

coastalconn said:


> Crying


yeah but you have a 1dm4 now !!


wanna buy a Tamron 150-600 lens .. ooh, it's not for sale.


----------



## jaomul

coastalconn said:


> Crying



Have you offloaded all your nikon?


----------



## runnah

Pretty sweet, too bad they didn't have this many years ago when I made the switch. I get the feeling that this will be a very popular body for the birding crowd.


----------



## goodguy

tirediron said:


> Huh... did NOT see that one coming.


Let me repeat this but in my own words..................Huh... did NOT see that one coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, I mean,WOW, I am speechless, since I am a Nikon guy I have been hearing about the all mighty D300 and the aches and pain Nikon fan boy/girls were going through waiting for it replacement.
To all Nikon fans who like sports and wildlife and want a DX camera I can say HALLELUJAH come and get it


----------



## coastalconn

jaomul said:


> Do you think it looks like good value?


I think it looks like a great value for what it is...



astroNikon said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crying
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but you have a 1dm4 now !!
> wanna buy a Tamron 150-600 lens .. ooh, it's not for sale.
Click to expand...

This is going to eat up and spit out every Canon sports camera short of the 1dx II.  The 1D4 is very good, but the AF is a little old at this point.  I predict the D500 will set the bar very high for DX IQ and ISO performance..



jaomul said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crying
> 
> 
> 
> Have you offloaded all your nikon?
Click to expand...

Yup, except a Sigma 300 F4 prime....  I mentioned it somewhere a few weeks ago about maybe Canon "knew" something and that was why the 7dm2 had dropped so much in price.  It was down to 1050 after rebate with the pro 100 printer.  If they knew the D500 was coming, you can bet they pushed up the release of the 7dm3.  If only they would start using Sony sensors.  Speaking of sensors I wonder who designed the D500 20 mp sensor?


----------



## coastalconn

goodguy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh... did NOT see that one coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat this but in my own words..................Huh... did NOT see that one coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow, I mean,WOW, I am speechless, since I am a Nikon guy I have been hearing about the all mighty D300 and the aches and pain Nikon fan boy/girls were going through waiting for it replacement.
> To all Nikon fans who like sports and wildlife and want a DX camera I can say HALLELUJAH come and get it
Click to expand...

I certainly did not, that's why I gave up the fight in April.  I wish they released this last year I would still be a Nikon shooter


----------



## goodguy

Derrel said:


> Huh. Not very impressive....10 frames per second, 20.9 megapixel sensor, a mere 200-shot RAW frame buffer, 153-point AF system...Expeed 5 processor...4k UHD video capture...ehhhh...ask any Canon 7D-II shooter and he'll tell you this new Nikon is utter crap. Hell, the native ISO range is only 100 ISO to 51,200 ISO, with an expanded range of from ISO 50 to ISO *1,640,000* equivalent. I mean sheeet...it doesn't expand to two million ISO.


Yeah Derrel you right, every Canon fan boy knows Nikon doesn't know how to make cameras LOL
The D500 has 7D II killing potential all over it 

BTW am I wrong to say that this camera is the first DSLR to have 4K capability ?


----------



## goodguy

coastalconn said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh... did NOT see that one coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat this but in my own words..................Huh... did NOT see that one coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow, I mean,WOW, I am speechless, since I am a Nikon guy I have been hearing about the all mighty D300 and the aches and pain Nikon fan boy/girls were going through waiting for it replacement.
> To all Nikon fans who like sports and wildlife and want a DX camera I can say HALLELUJAH come and get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly did not, that's why I gave up the fight in April.  I wish they released this last year I would still be a Nikon shooter
Click to expand...

You can always can come back, I know the dark side is very addicting but the Jedi side is far purer and nice LOL


----------



## goodguy

Derrel said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it looks like good value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1995 at introductory price after a YEARS-long wait for the new, pro-body APS-C camera from Nikon? Are you kidding? Is it a good value?
> 
> What do you suppose the price will level out at after this has been on the market for a year? My prediction is in the $1399 to $1499 zone, at full walk-in retail, brand new, after a year on the market.
> 
> This camera is an incredibly high-specification camera, for under $2K--at intro!
Click to expand...

One thing is sad and Derrel you said it few times in the past is the lack of good abd fast DX lenses, plenty of FX to work with this camera but with a smaller, lighter fast telezoom DX lenses and this would be even sweeter.

I know I am dreaming but dreaming is free so its ok


----------



## coastalconn

goodguy said:


> You can always can come back, I know the dark side is very addicting but the Jedi side is far purer and nice LOL


Oh I don't do the dark/light side.  They are just black gadgets with glass attached to them...   I could switch back easily enough by selling my 500 F4, the problem is I wouldn't have a 500 F4 anymore..   So then I would have an incredible camera with a big slow(T/S 150-600 or N 200-500) lens and the net gain of higher ISO would wash itself out.


----------



## astroNikon

Nikon  AF-S NIKKOR 500mm f/4G ED VR Lens 2172 B&H Photo Video


Nikon unveils AF-S Nikkor 500mm F4 and 600mm F4 full-frame lenses


----------



## Braineack

jaomul said:


> I kinda hope because of this model Nikon does a few new dx specific lenses, something like a 50-140/150 f2.8 similar to fuji and samsung



what bothers me is the $1999 body only price, but then $3069.95 with the DX Nikkor 16-80mm f/3.5-5.6 G ED VR.

that lens is only $690.

where's the other $400 go?


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda hope because of this model Nikon does a few new dx specific lenses, something like a 50-140/150 f2.8 similar to fuji and samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bothers me is the $1999 body only price, but then $3069.95 with the DX Nikkor 16-80mm f/3.5-5.6 G ED VR.
> 
> that lens is only $690.
> 
> where's the other $400 go?
Click to expand...

the additional cost of making it a kit lens, which includes a highly expensive engineered box to contain the camera and the lens.


----------



## goodguy

coastalconn said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can always can come back, I know the dark side is very addicting but the Jedi side is far purer and nice LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't do the dark/light side.  They are just black gadgets with glass attached to them...   I could switch back easily enough by selling my 500 F4, the problem is I wouldn't have a 500 F4 anymore..   So then I would have an incredible camera with a big slow(T/S 150-600 or N 200-500) lens and the net gain of higher ISO would wash itself out.
Click to expand...

I was only joking, I think its silly to jump from one system to another every time a new camera comes out, the 7D II is a plenty good camera and I am sure the 7D III will be a D500 killer but then the D510 will be a 7D III killer and so one and so forth 

One thing I dont understand is Canon's refusal of going with Sony sensors, I think Nikon is really gaining ground just because it owns the best sensors in the market.


----------



## Derrel

Yeah...agreed on the 50-140mm or 50-150mm lens, something like that is VERY handy on a DX format camera. I have had the 50-135mm f/3.5 Ai-S for about 12 years or so, and have found it to be handy on APS-C, and even MORE handy on FX. Sadly...mine was really screwed up in a mishap this summer. I found that for general landscape/scenic or "event" work outdoors (parades, festivals, stage shows, things like that), the 50mm bottom end is soooooooo much handier than a 70-mm or 80-mm bottom end...it just makes the lens *so much handier*. Going wider than 70mm is the bonus...at the longer end of the zoom, one can always crop in a bit from 135mm to get the narrower angle of view, but many times it's just not feasible to back the camera up to make up for the 70mm to 50mm angle of view difference.

A 50-135 or 50-140 or 50-150mm at f/2.5, or f/2.5, or f/3.5, any of those aperture points, would be a really nice lens, both on DX and FX.


----------



## gsgary

I can't understand why people get so excited when a new camera comes out


----------



## Dave442

I thought the Camera Section was for recovering GAS addicts. Everything was fine this morning, now I want to go and place my order for one of these new things.


----------



## gsgary

Dave442 said:


> I thought the Camera Section was for recovering GAS addicts. Everything was fine this morning, now I want to go and place my order for one of these new things.



You like ugly cameras ?


----------



## coastalconn

gsgary said:


> I can't understand why people get so excited when a new camera comes out


If you had the need for this type of camera and had been waiting 5+ years for it, you would understand...


----------



## coastalconn

Derrel said:


> Yeah...agreed on the 50-140mm or 50-150mm lens, something like that is VERY handy on a DX format camera. I have had the 50-135mm f/3.5 Ai-S for about 12 years or so, and have found it to be handy on APS-C, and even MORE handy on FX. Sadly...mine was really screwed up in a mishap this summer. I found that for general landscape/scenic or "event" work outdoors (parades, festivals, stage shows, things like that), the 50mm bottom end is soooooooo much handier than a 70-mm or 80-mm bottom end...it just makes the lens *so much handier*. Going wider than 70mm is the bonus...at the longer end of the zoom, one can always crop in a bit from 135mm to get the narrower angle of view, but many times it's just not feasible to back the camera up to make up for the 70mm to 50mm angle of view difference.
> 
> A 50-135 or 50-140 or 50-150mm at f/2.5, or f/2.5, or f/3.5, any of those aperture points, would be a really nice lens, both on DX and FX.


Have you ever shot the Sigma 50-150 F2.8? I had one briefly and it was very good. Its only a dx lens. Of course the OS version is almost as big as a 70-200 f2.8 but it is supposed to be pretty amazing..


----------



## jake337

gsgary said:


> I can't understand why people get so excited when a new camera comes out



I'm more excited that I don't have to read "but what about a D300 replacement!?!?"

 Ever again!


----------



## cherylynne1

Ooh, nicely done Nikon. I can't wait to see the official reviews on performance. So this is going to be even better than the D7200? The D7200 is the only other APS-C camera I've ever really admired, it's just not a good fit for me personally. Excited to see what this one looks like.


----------



## gsgary

jake337 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why people get so excited when a new camera comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more excited that I don't have to read "but what about a D300 replacement!?!?"
> 
> Ever again!
Click to expand...


What about it, every camera they make looks the same BORING it's as if they are scared to make something different


----------



## jake337

gsgary said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why people get so excited when a new camera comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more excited that I don't have to read "but what about a D300 replacement!?!?"
> 
> Ever again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about it, every camera they make looks the same BORING it's as if they are scared to make something different
Click to expand...


 Nikon and canon are not making DSLRS for looks.  
Not that I care about new bodies coming out either but it was just annoying.  If you followed any Nikon rumors sites you would understand.


----------



## Derrel

Nikon needs to do what Leica did in 1953, which was to introduce the M3 and then sit on their laurels over multiple decades, while releasing a small stream, well ,no *more of a dribble really* rather than a stream, comprised of multiple, half-baked, piece of chit follow-up models, until they come up with an M6 in the mid-years  three decades later...*then stagnate for about 32 years*, then stagger into the digital era with a half-azzed model in the "8" number range with a bad sensor that demands a hot-mirror UV blocking filter because the sensor turns everything that' supposed to be black into a sort of purple-ish, UV-polluted, black-ish sort of mess. That's what Nikon needs to do, copy Leica's strategy.


----------



## gsgary

jake337 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why people get so excited when a new camera comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more excited that I don't have to read "but what about a D300 replacement!?!?"
> 
> Ever again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about it, every camera they make looks the same BORING it's as if they are scared to make something different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nikon and canon are not making DSLRS for looks.
> Not that I care about new bodies coming out either but it was just annoying.  If you followed any Nikon rumors sites you would understand.
Click to expand...

I never listen to rumours, I want a camera that I enjoy using it doesn't have to have the latest specs one camera that I may get next is an Epson RD1 digital rangefinder that is the body of a Voigtlander and sensor of the Nikon D70 every shot you have to cock the shutter


----------



## goodguy

jake337 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why people get so excited when a new camera comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more excited that I don't have to read "but what about a D300 replacement!?!?"
> 
> Ever again!
Click to expand...

Agreed, this will be refreshing not seeing every few weeks somebody having a "WHEN WILL NIKON COME OUT WITH A D300 REPLACEMENT" LOL

But in 3-4 years from now you will see the same post showing up again.


----------



## jake337

goodguy said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why people get so excited when a new camera comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more excited that I don't have to read "but what about a D300 replacement!?!?"
> 
> Ever again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, this will be refreshing not seeing every few weeks somebody having a "WHEN WILL NIKON COME OUT WITH A D300 REPLACEMENT" LOL
> 
> But in 3-4 years from now you will see the same post showing up again.
Click to expand...


Every few weeks. More like almost everyday!  Like legally almost every pay in nikon rumors had some one with a random "what about the d400" comment.

Nikon announces the new 300mm P....

"What about the d400?"

Nikon announced the 58mm f1.4

"What about the d400?"

Nikon announces a firmware update.

"What about the d400?"

Etc, etc, etc...


----------



## sleist

Let's all hope they don't screw up the QA again.
I know I'm not pre-ordering.

I will get this eventually though.


----------



## jake337

sleist said:


> Let's all hope they don't screw up the QA again.
> I know I'm not pre-ordering.
> 
> I will get this eventually though.




Don't hesitate.  If there are problems you'll have a new D510 in no time.


----------



## sleist

jake337 said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all hope they don't screw up the QA again.
> I know I'm not pre-ordering.
> 
> I will get this eventually though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hesitate.  If there are problems you'll have a new D510 in no time.
Click to expand...


As appealing as all that shipping to Nikon at my own expense sounds, I think I'll wait.


----------



## bhop

Derrel said:


> Nikon needs to do what Leica did in 1953, which was to introduce the M3 and then sit on their laurels over multiple decades, while releasing a small stream, well ,no *more of a dribble really* rather than a stream, comprised of multiple, half-baked, piece of chit follow-up models, until they come up with an M6 in the mid-years  three decades later...*then stagnate for about 32 years*, then stagger into the digital era with a half-azzed model in the "8" number range with a bad sensor that demands a hot-mirror UV blocking filter because the sensor turns everything that' supposed to be black into a sort of purple-ish, UV-polluted, black-ish sort of mess. That's what Nikon needs to do, copy Leica's strategy.



I own one and like Leica, but this is funny.. hehe.


----------



## Dave442

gsgary said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Camera Section was for recovering GAS addicts. Everything was fine this morning, now I want to go and place my order for one of these new things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like ugly cameras ?
Click to expand...


I was given a D200 years ago and it certainly looked ugly enough and was one of the reasons I just had not brought myself to buy one of these DSLR's, but once I stated to use it I found that everything was right where you needed it to just take pictures. Your not looking at the camera when you take pictures and at the end of the day just toss it in the camera bag. 

Certainly my favorite camera to look at but never use was my grandfathers Contax III and the ugliest was my mom's Brownie.


----------



## spiralout462

cherylynne1 said:


> Ooh, nicely done Nikon. I can't wait to see the official reviews on performance. So this is going to be even better than the D7200? The D7200 is the only other APS-C camera I've ever really admired, it's just not a good fit for me personally. Excited to see what this one looks like.



It will be better than a d7200.  At least it should be built better. my sister in law has a d300,it's a tank!


----------



## Dave442

I like the ISO button location, just like the D5, can now change ISO with one hand. No pop-up flash may allow full movement of the tilt-shift lenses.


----------



## AceCo55

Just pre-ordered mine!!!!!!!!!!!!
Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nerwin

I'm sure it will be an awesome camera for sport/wildlife photographers but I'm sitting rather happy with my D610.


----------



## astroNikon

I heard the d510 is going to be released in a couple months


----------



## Solarflare

Whow.

Without the slighest rumor beforehand, too.


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## AceCo55

astroNikon said:


> I heard the d510 is going to be released in a couple months


Oh no!!!!!!!!!! ........ tell what I should do.
Do I take the D500 in March ... OR ... wait for the D510 ....... 
decisions, decisions
aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhh!


----------



## DarkShadow

I never expected this and I just thought Nikon would  make small improvements on the D7200 or slap out some more entry levels. So who is going to be the first TPF beta tester.


----------



## channel7

jaomul said:


> I kinda hope because of this model Nikon does a few new dx specific lenses, something like a 50-140/150 f2.8 similar to fuji and samsung


Nikon does not do it but the Sigma 50-150 f2.8 APO OS HSM is kicking around and it is one of the sharpest glasses out there. I know cause I own one [emoji4] 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack

I'll wait for the FX verison...



DarkShadow said:


> I never expected this and I just thought Nikon would make small improvements on the D7200 or slap out some more entry levels. So who is going to be the first TPF beta tester.



Considering what we've seen out of the D7200, D5500, D610, D810, etc.   This is finally something new.  The specs are seriously impressive and innovative for once.


----------



## cgw

After years of gusty demands for a pro DX body, here it is. With DSLR sales down and affordable FX options available(not to mention the D7200), let's see how many who whined about build quality and pro-level controls actually step up with the cash. Seems like a pricey iteration delayed a bit too long. So Nikon.


----------



## jaomul

channel7 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda hope because of this model Nikon does a few new dx specific lenses, something like a 50-140/150 f2.8 similar to fuji and samsung
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon does not do it but the Sigma 50-150 f2.8 APO OS HSM is kicking around and it is one of the sharpest glasses out there. I know cause I own one [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Unfortunately this lens is discontinued


----------



## MSnowy

I'll have to give it a try. just pre-ordered one


----------



## runnah

MSnowy said:


> I'll have to give it a try. just pre-ordered one



Well la-de-dah Mr fancy pants 

I just ordered a power steering pump off ebay.


----------



## Braineack

I ordered some $30 shoes.


----------



## MSnowy

runnah said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try. just pre-ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well la-de-dah Mr fancy pants
> 
> I just ordered a power steering pump off ebay.
Click to expand...


Does that help with focus


----------



## DarkShadow

I made believe I pre-ordered One.


----------



## astroNikon

AceCo55 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the d510 is going to be released in a couple months
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!!!!!!!! ........ tell what I should do.
> Do I take the D500 in March ... OR ... what for the D510 ....... aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhh!
Click to expand...

fyi ... I'm just joking


----------



## MSnowy

Braineack said:


> I ordered some $30 shoes.



I'm sure Walmart has some nice shoes on the website


----------



## runnah

cgw said:


> After years of gusty demands for a pro DX body, here it is. With DSLR sales down and affordable FX options available(not to mention the D7200), let's see how many who whined about build quality and pro-level controls actually step up with the cash. Seems like a pricey iteration delayed a bit too long. So Nikon.



I was waiting for years to upgrade my d300 and eventually I just couldn't wait any longer and had to switch.


MSnowy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try. just pre-ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well la-de-dah Mr fancy pants
> 
> I just ordered a power steering pump off ebay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that help with focus
Click to expand...


Yes?


----------



## ratssass

....any news on the D400 yet?


----------



## hamlet

This is incredibly good news for possible new crop lenses. Fingers crossed for up-to-date ultra wide angle prime to name a few.


----------



## baturn

Anyone wanna buy a gently used, low shutter count D300s?


----------



## KmH

The D500 is in Nikon's *Enthusiast* lineup, not the Pro lineup.
You can forget about there ever being a D400.

I like the round viewfinder eye port and built in viewfinder shutter.

15 of the cross-type AF sensors support f/8 - cool.

Dang. They don't have the User's Manual online yet.


----------



## DarkShadow

Ditto^^ and everything else to. Coastal is getting one,I just know it. I just hope it goes through QC a Couple dozen times.


----------



## coastalconn

DarkShadow said:


> Ditto^^ and everything else to. Coastal is getting one,I just know it. I just hope it goes through QC a Couple dozen times.


I wish.. All my money is tied up in the big ugly white lens...  Looks like it is everything I ever wanted. I bet the dxo mark scores (not that I rely on them) will be off the charts.  The guy that did some of the band photo shoots with it said he could shot it all at 6400-12800 and its performance was awesome..


----------



## astroNikon

coastalconn said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto^^ and everything else to. Coastal is getting one,I just know it. I just hope it goes through QC a Couple dozen times.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish.. All my money is tied up in the big ugly white lens...  Looks like it is everything I ever wanted. I bet the dxo mark scores (not that I rely on them) will be off the charts.  The guy that did some of the band photo shoots with it said he could shot it all at 6400-12800 and its performance was awesome..
Click to expand...

I have this spray can that can change your white lens to a matte black.
I think it's call paint ...


----------



## astroNikon

KmH said:


> The D500 is in Nikon's *Enthusiast* lineup, not the Pro lineup.
> You can forget about there ever being a D400.
> 
> I like the round viewfinder eye port and built in viewfinder shutter.
> 
> 15 of the cross-type AF sensors support f/8 - cool.
> 
> Dang. They don't have the User's Manual online yet.


The pictures of the d500 show a pro body ==> Nikon D500 | Interchangeable Lens DSLR from Nikon

round eyepiece for viewfinder
Quality, ISO, WB & Metering buttons on top of the dial
front OCF cable connectors
--> the pics show a rear TILTing LCD like the d750
1/8000 shutter
and NO Scene modes ??


----------



## hamlet

I love that iso placement. 2 grand is a bit much for me to justify this purchase for what i'm using it for, i'll keep scouting with my d7100, hamsters aren't that fast


----------



## sleist

It will be interesting to see if they follow up with a baby D5 in a year like they did after the D3/D300 release (D700).
D900 anyone?


----------



## astroNikon

sleist said:


> It will be interesting to see if they follow up with a baby D5 in a year like they did after the D3/D300 release (D700).
> D900 anyone?


I wish they would essentially use the same body and electronics, but just change the sensor.
Then you would have a D500D (DX) and a D500F (FX) 

I also noticed the sb-9000 flash with built in radio receiver for a tad under $600


----------



## DarkShadow

I was so for the D750 but I have to think I long and hard on the D500 now.If I get my tax return like every year In February I might just pre order the D500 but not 100 percent sure yet.I still really love the D750 for what little time i played with at the Camera shop.The only thing that I noticed when holding the camera grip that it feels very hollow but maybe I am so used to my Pentax k3 that feels like a darn brick.


----------



## DarkShadow

hamlet said:


> I love that iso placement. 2 grand is a bit much for me to justify this purchase for what i'm using it for, i'll keep scouting with my d7100, hamsters aren't that fast


They do a pretty good clip on the hamster wheel.


----------



## Derrel

cgw said:
			
		

> After years of gusty demands for a pro DX body, here it is. With DSLR sales down and affordable FX options available(not to mention the D7200), let's see how many who whined about build quality and pro-level controls actually step up with the cash. Seems like a pricey iteration delayed a bit too long. So Nikon.



Only problem is, this is not an "iteration"...this is an all-new camera that comes more or less on the *eight-year, major shift cycle timing pattern* Nikon has been following since the D1 era. The D7000/D7100/D7200 line is a good example of what iteration means--repeating the same basic chit until a desired result is hopefully arrived at. The D500 is not an iteration--it is a revolutionary camera that breaks a lot of new ground in multiple areas. All-new focus system, new battery grip, tilting LCD built on a "pro-type" body, 4k video, *ISO expansion to 1.6 million*,large,small,and medium RAW capture options, 200 frame 14 bit RAW buffer, 10 frames per second at under $2000. Nikon's round eyepiece bodies with eyepiece shutters are very different from cams like the D610 or D750., which feel very, well...consumer-y.

Nikon does its major technology shifts every second generation. As somebody who reads Thom Hogan's every word, surely you are fully aware of that, cgw--he wrote about the 8-year cycle just a few days ago. The D1 and D3 generations were MAJOR shifts, major advancements. The D2 and D4 generations were pretty minor shifts. Surely you can see that the D300 then D300s (the "s" representing then mid-cycle refinement nomenclature Nikon has done since the 1980's) were of one generation; the missing D400 would have been the intermediary generation; now that the odd-numbered models are being released, the D500 and D5 are the *eight-year, major technology shift models.
*
But yeah...how many people really will buy a machine like this is a good thought you've brought up. Personally, I'm not convinced that the market for this type of camera is very robust now...I think the camera craze bubble is very much over, at least as selling large numbers of serious enthusist/pro cameras like the D500.


----------



## DarkShadow

I agree with Derrel, I really think Nikon needs this and hope sales ski rocket.


----------



## astroNikon

> large,small,and medium RAW capture options


I missed that in the specs.  nice.  I would love that with the d8x0 series or any other future high density sensors.


----------



## jsecordphoto

I heard this will have an auto AF adjustment feature...if it works well that would be awesome!


----------



## cgw

Derrel said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of gusty demands for a pro DX body, here it is. With DSLR sales down and affordable FX options available(not to mention the D7200), let's see how many who whined about build quality and pro-level controls actually step up with the cash. Seems like a pricey iteration delayed a bit too long. So Nikon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is, this is not an "iteration"...this is an all-new camera that comes more or less on the *eight-year, major shift cycle timing pattern* Nikon has been following since the D1 era. The D7000/D7100/D7200 line is a good example of what iteration means--repeating the same basic chit until a desired result is hopefully arrived at. The D500 is not an iteration--it is a revolutionary camera that breaks a lot of new ground in multiple areas. All-new focus system, new battery grip, tilting LCD built on a "pro-type" body, 4k video, *ISO expansion to 1.6 million*,large,small,and medium RAW capture options, 200 frame 14 bit RAW buffer, 10 frames per second at under $2000. Nikon's round eyepiece bodies with eyepiece shutters are very different from cams like the D610 or D750., which feel very, well...consumer-y.
> 
> Nikon does its major technology shifts every second generation. As somebody who reads Thom Hogan's every word, surely you are fully aware of that, cgw--he wrote about the 8-year cycle just a few days ago. The D1 and D3 generations were MAJOR shifts, major advancements. The D2 and D4 generations were pretty minor shifts. Surely you can see that the D300 then D300s (the "s" representing then mid-cycle refinement nomenclature Nikon has done since the 1980's) were of one generation; the missing D400 would have been the intermediary generation; now that the odd-numbered models are being released, the D500 and D5 are the *eight-year, major technology shift models.
> *
> But yeah...how many people really will buy a machine like this is a good thought you've brought up. Personally, I'm not convinced that the market for this type of camera is very robust now...I think the camera craze bubble is very much over, at least as selling large numbers of serious enthusist/pro cameras like the D500.
Click to expand...


I'm sure Nikon corporate would be greatly amused by your parsing of their product development formulas. Fact is, the D500 is less a breakthrough than a rather desperate shopping trip through the Sendai parts shelves. It went way past term in its development and looks rushed now(induced delivery?). Would have been a brilliant product 3-5 years ago, it now looks like they stopped listening to consumers at about the same time. Hogan's just another voice in the crowd that's sometimes more informed than most--including us here. Still, it remains a curiosity to me for its release timing, specs and, above all, price point. I see body and/or body+grip discounts by mid-year. They pushed FX too hard, too long at the expense of DX. The D500 market may prove to be mirage.

Kirk Tuck's take on the D5/500 is worth a look.


----------



## Braineack

I love when left field comes out to play...


----------



## astroNikon

cgw said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of gusty demands for a pro DX body, here it is. With DSLR sales down and affordable FX options available(not to mention the D7200), let's see how many who whined about build quality and pro-level controls actually step up with the cash. Seems like a pricey iteration delayed a bit too long. So Nikon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is, this is not an "iteration"...this is an all-new camera that comes more or less on the *eight-year, major shift cycle timing pattern* Nikon has been following since the D1 era. The D7000/D7100/D7200 line is a good example of what iteration means--repeating the same basic chit until a desired result is hopefully arrived at. The D500 is not an iteration--it is a revolutionary camera that breaks a lot of new ground in multiple areas. All-new focus system, new battery grip, tilting LCD built on a "pro-type" body, 4k video, *ISO expansion to 1.6 million*,large,small,and medium RAW capture options, 200 frame 14 bit RAW buffer, 10 frames per second at under $2000. Nikon's round eyepiece bodies with eyepiece shutters are very different from cams like the D610 or D750., which feel very, well...consumer-y.
> 
> Nikon does its major technology shifts every second generation. As somebody who reads Thom Hogan's every word, surely you are fully aware of that, cgw--he wrote about the 8-year cycle just a few days ago. The D1 and D3 generations were MAJOR shifts, major advancements. The D2 and D4 generations were pretty minor shifts. Surely you can see that the D300 then D300s (the "s" representing then mid-cycle refinement nomenclature Nikon has done since the 1980's) were of one generation; the missing D400 would have been the intermediary generation; now that the odd-numbered models are being released, the D500 and D5 are the *eight-year, major technology shift models.
> *
> But yeah...how many people really will buy a machine like this is a good thought you've brought up. Personally, I'm not convinced that the market for this type of camera is very robust now...I think the camera craze bubble is very much over, at least as selling large numbers of serious enthusist/pro cameras like the D500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Nikon corporate would be greatly amused by your parsing of their product development formulas. Fact is, the D500 is less a breakthrough than a rather desperate shopping trip through the Sendai parts shelves. It went way past term in its development and looks rushed now(induced delivery?). Would have been a brilliant product 3-5 years ago, it now looks like they stopped listening to consumers at about the same time. Hogan's just another voice in the crowd that's sometimes more informed than most--including us here. Still, it remains a curiosity to me for its release timing, specs and, above all, price point. I see body and/or body+grip discounts by mid-year. They pushed FX too hard, too long at the expense of DX. The D500 market may prove to be mirage.
> 
> Kirk Tuck's take on the D5/500 is worth a look.
Click to expand...

It's hard to know the product delivery cycles when these companies keep things secret.  Thus one has to look at trends.
They may have specific schedules on certain updates of each model and the d300s update finally got the approval.  Maybe it was delayed but considering it has carbon fiber in the body it would have been developed with the same philosophy as the d750.  

It also have the builtin Wifi AND bluetooth, so it's definitely feature packed.  Feature packed to hopefully get people to buy it that are on the fringes.  I know I would love to have faster transfer options to the internet.  Since everyone is posting on Facebook the quickest time to post gets one the most money/exposure.  It definitely would help the person sitting on the NFL sidelines getting his pictures to an Editor which still sitting on the sidelines using the Lightroom on his phone for quick editing.  but we'll see what happens to this camera.  They certainly priced it squarely on the Canon 7dm2 retail price.

I certainly like the d500 list of options.  but it's still more money than the d750.  
The same issue Canon has with the 7dm2 and 6d, thus how are those sales ?


----------



## Derrel

cgw said:
			
		

> snip>>>Fact is, the D500 ....Would have been a brilliant product 3-5 years ago...



You say the Nikon D500 would have been a brilliant product 3-5 years ago? LMFAO. 

Yeah, riiiiiiight. Do you mean in the same way that the iPhone 6s would have been a brilliant product ten years ago?

Left field indeed.


----------



## DarkShadow

I was just reading about the AF fine tune and the button illumination and and and I have to mop up drool now.11 Things You Need to Know About the New Nikon D500


----------



## ByronBrant

I owned a D300 & longed for the D400 that just never came. I have the 7200 now and very happy with it. So this just rubs salt in the wound. 
But I can see a D510 E in my future. 
I'm sure the D500 will be a rock star. Just a day late dollar short for me this time around.


----------



## cgw

Derrel said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip>>>Fact is, the D500 ....Would have been a brilliant product 3-5 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say the Nikon D500 would have been a brilliant product 3-5 years ago? LMFAO.
> 
> Yeah, riiiiiiight. Do you mean in the same way that the iPhone 6s would have been a brilliant product ten years ago?
> 
> Left field indeed.
Click to expand...


The D400 cult largely converted to FX if they were flush; otherwise, they just kvetched endlessly online about no "pro" DX. Well, here 'tis. Let's see where sales stand mid-year, OK? BTW, let us all know when/if you buy in.


----------



## jsecordphoto

The amount of wildlife photographers I know who have already preordered tells me this will be a big seller. Unless they royally screw up and have issues out the gate (which obviously has happened with other cameras they've released), I expect to see a lot of these around the wildlife refuges soon


----------



## coastalconn

jsecordphoto said:


> The amount of wildlife photographers I know who have already preordered tells me this will be a big seller. Unless they royally screw up and have issues out the gate (which obviously has happened with other cameras they've released), I expect to see a lot of these around the wildlife refuges soon


I agree 100%.  This will be a big seller for sure! Nikon might list it as enthusiast but I bet most pro Nikon shooters will be using this as there go to camera.  It's such a shame my ship set sail on May.  Wait until all the parents that have kids in sport programs get a whiff of this camera. It is another market that will explode with the D500 I bet


----------



## Derrel

I remember when the D750 was announced...Thom Hogan, and quite a few other "geniuses" poo-poohed it. I looked over the specifications and price point, and realized what the D750 was offering, and I **immediately** posted that I thought the D750 would be *a remarkably capable camera*. Turns out I was correct, and_ the geniuses_ were dead wrong in their Day 1 pronouncements. Hogan dismissed the D750 immediately after it was announced, before he had ever even seen one in real life, and he wrote that was what another camera (think D6xx, FX, low cost) "should have been". Too little, too late, for too much dinero, etc., etc.. *Snort.*

11 Things You Need to Know About the New Nikon D500

Yeah...so _some genius_ says the new D500 is just an "iteration", and that it is "overdue" and at the same time it is "rushed". Gotta love it!

This is like *deja vu all over again*, with the smart guys proclaiming the D750 was dead at birth.


----------



## bal_tan12

Yall seen the new waterproof action cam nikon is putting out? Shoots 360° 4k. No price yet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM

Screw that, I still want a D400 !!!!!!

Well not really but lets talk about that new D5 


OH wait, I spent all my money on my CHristmas present from me to me


----------



## goodguy

BillM said:


> Screw that, I still want a D400 !!!!!!
> 
> Well not really but lets talk about that new D5
> 
> 
> OH wait, I spent all my money on my CHristmas present from me to me


There is always next Christman


----------



## Rgollar

If I wasnt so invested in my 7dm2 and 1dx bodies I would so get this camera.


----------



## cgw

Derrel said:


> I remember when the D750 was announced...Thom Hogan, and quite a few other "geniuses" poo-poohed it. I looked over the specifications and price point, and realized what the D750 was offering, and I **immediately** posted that I thought the D750 would be *a remarkably capable camera*. Turns out I was correct, and_ the geniuses_ were dead wrong in their Day 1 pronouncements. Hogan dismissed the D750 immediately after it was announced, before he had ever even seen one in real life, and he wrote that was what another camera (think D6xx, FX, low cost) "should have been". Too little, too late, for too much dinero, etc., etc.. *Snort.*
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know About the New Nikon D500
> 
> Yeah...so _some genius_ says the new D500 is just an "iteration", and that it is "overdue" and at the same time it is "rushed". Gotta love it!
> 
> This is like *deja vu all over again*, with the smart guys proclaiming the D750 was dead at birth.



Gee but he's still Thom Hogan and you're not.  The market's shifting faster than Nikon. Still think they're late to the party with this gem and we'll be looking at "incentives" by  summer. Seems obvious that Nikon believes the D500 can fatten profits while selling fewer cameras with bigger profit margins. Hoping it breathes some life back into DX.


----------



## chuasam

I want one. 
I already have a camera so this can wait


----------



## Derrel

A few links regarding the D500.

Shooting Impressions: On Assignment With The Nikon D500 and SB-5000 - Photography Gear - ishootshows.com
Music photographer / concert shooter Todd Owyoung's impressions of the D500 and the SB 5000 flash….you know, from a guy that has actually SHOT the new camera and shot the brand-new radio-controllable SB 5000 speedlight…the speedlight with the micro-blower cooling system allowing up to 100 continuous full-power flashes to be fired…

Side by side comparison of the D500's features against the 15 month-old Canon 7D Mark II. The Canon has an impressive 31-frame RAW buffer. The new Nikon's 200-frame buffer seems just a wee bit larger, aye laddie?
Nikon D500 vs Canon 7D Mark II

Eleven Things You Need to Know About the New Nikon D500
11 Things You Need to Know About the New Nikon D500

(_Please keep in mind that a certain person that frequently comments on TPF on *just how badly Nikon is running the world's #2 overall camera business*, and who sometimes posts links to Canadian camera retail stores is participating in this thread.._._it almost seems to me that based on his anonymous user name  that he might actually be Thom Hogan operating as a *sock puppet...*_)


----------



## Rgollar

That is a crazy good camera for the money. The buffer is insane. Cant wait to see some real life examples at high ISO.


----------



## AceCo55

astroNikon said:


> AceCo55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the d510 is going to be released in a couple months
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!!!!!!!! ........ tell what I should do.
> Do I take the D500 in March ... OR ... what for the D510 ....... aaaaarrrrrrggggghhhh!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fyi ... I'm just joking
Click to expand...


fyi ... so was I!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Text just doesn't carrying the same info as the spoken word!

It's all good - I'm so happy I'm nearly peeing my pants!!!
(in *this* case, text is MUCH better than being there)


----------



## astroNikon

I'm sure Nikon will sell a bunch of D500's.  At least initially.
I think Nikon makes a tons of cameras to fill up the warehouse. 
We'll see 6-9 months out how many are sold.



coastalconn said:


> I agree 100%.  This will be a big seller for sure! Nikon might list it as enthusiast but I bet most pro Nikon shooters will be using this as there go to camera.  It's such a shame my ship set sail on May.  Wait until all the parents that have kids in sport programs get a whiff of this camera. It is another market that will explode with the D500 I bet



The parents around here don't have that much invested in a camera.  they're mostly d3x00 or maybe d5x00 or the canon equivalents and I'm starting to see some mirrorless out there. But mostly, it's still phone cameras.  lol


----------



## Braineack

Derrel said:


> (_Please keep in mind that a certain person that frequently comments on TPF on *just how badly Nikon is running the world's #2 overall camera business*, and who sometimes posts links to Canadian camera retail stores is participating in this thread.._._it almost seems to me that based on his anonymous user name  that he might actually be Thom Hogan operating as a *sock puppet...*_)



I thought it was intersting you posted a Tom's "the D750 is what the D600 should have been" quote.  I can't remember how many times I read that word-for-word from left field.

I cant even belive some of the words being said considering how popular the 7DmII is, and this thing cannons the Canon with a boom, headshot.


----------



## jaomul

I thought Thom Hogan was a respected name around here. I've seen him been quoted many times


----------



## cgw

Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?


----------



## gckless

cgw said:


> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?



Don't forget to factor in the price to get to 600mm or more. I'll bet the total would swing the other way. I see your point, and for what I shoot I'm there with you. But the people buying this more than likely are buying it for the reach among other things.


----------



## astroNikon

cgw said:


> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?



If I had the money I'd have the same issue.
The d750 is less money.
The main draw for the d500 is the fps and build and all the new technical systems in it.  It's an entire new level of camera.

I'm curious what the next level cameras will bring with trickle down technology ... the d760, d620, d820, d7300 ??

Maybe some ppl will move over from Canon too.


----------



## Braineack

cgw said:


> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?



Sometimes I _really_ question your logic.

The retail price of the D810 is still listed at $3,600 CAD.  Compare to the $2,700 CAD of the D500.

you weren't buying the D810 for $2900 CAD new when it was realeased almost two years ago.  So by the end of 2017 we can also expect the D500 to drop a few hundred dollars on sales as well...

You're also factoring in the "mandatory" grip on the D500, but not for the D810.  The MD-B12 is $350USD.  The MD-B17 is $400 USD.  So you can move the numbers only $50 closer, not $400.  This point is moot if you buy a Vello copy for $50 anyway.


*But that also brings me to this question:* Why would you compare a D500 it to a D810?

Someone looking at the D500 isn't shopping for a D810.  The D500 blows the D810 specs out of the water -- in all regards but the larger sensor; something the D500 user isn't looking for.

I honestly expect to see a D850 released sometime soon that's the FX verison of the D500.  And then I also expect to hear you gripe about it using poor faulty logic to carry your narrative.


----------



## cgw

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I _really_ question your logic.
> 
> The retail price of the D810 is still listed at $3,600 CAD.  Compare to the $2,700 CAD of the D500.
> 
> you weren't buying the D810 for $2900 CAD new when it was realeased almost two years ago.  So by the end of 2017 we can also expect the D500 to drop a few hundred dollars on sales as well...
> 
> You're also factoring in the "mandatory" grip on the D500, but not for the D810.  The MD-B12 is $350USD.  The MD-B17 is $400 USD.  So you can move the numbers only $50 closer, not $400.  This point is moot if you buy a Vello copy for $50 anyway.
> 
> 
> *But that also brings me to this question:* Why would you compare a D500 it to a D810?
> 
> Someone looking at the D500 isn't shopping for a D810.  The D500 blows the D810 specs out of the water -- in all regards but the larger sensor; something the D500 user isn't looking for.
> 
> I honestly expect to see a D850 released sometime soon that's the FX verison of the D500.  And then I also expect to hear you gripe about it using poor faulty logic to carry your narrative.
Click to expand...


Bro, your numeracy chops? Best street price for the 810 today on photoprice.ca is C$ 2900. You miss this every time by looking at MSRP only. Canadian street prices are no mystery to anyone save you. Nikon's vigorous FX promo will make the D500 a hard sell to anyone(and that's most) outside the relatively small market it will sell into.


----------



## Solarflare

I'm kind of surprised that Nikon went to 20 instead of 24 Megapixels. After all, this is mainly a camera for pro wildlife shooters ... who want as much resolution as possible, since they might crop a lot. Well, 20 vs 24 Megapixel is only a small difference, and 20 Megapixel will allow slightly higher fps.

What I also personally dislike is having cardslots of two different types. Cameras like D7000, D7100, D7200, D3, D3s, D5, D600, D610 and D750 who have two cardslots of the same type and a backup option appear preferable to me. Well possibly the D500 can use back mode with two cards in it, but thats a bit silly.


----------



## Braineack

cgw said:


> Bro, your numeracy chops? Best street price for the 810 today on photoprice.ca is C$ 2900. You miss this every time by looking at MSRP only. Canadian street prices are no mystery to anyone save you. Nikon's vigorous FX promo will make the D500 a hard sell to anyone(and that's most) outside the relatively small market it will sell into.



You're comparing street prices on a camera that's almost 2 years old to brand new introductory prices of a brand new camera in a completely different class.

What was the price, on the street, of the D810 when it was first released?  Was it retail or street price?

Can we then not assume that the D500 will have a similar "street price" discount?


Today, the D810, in the US, is $300 cheaper -- on the street -- than the retail price.  That's still $700 USD more expensive than the new D500.

I'd rather spend $700 extra to get the camera that's going to be able to shoot 10fps for 20 seconds straight capturing 200 RAW images of Canadian Montes falling off horses.


----------



## Braineack

Solarflare said:


> What I also personally dislike is having cardslots of two different types. Cameras like D7000, D7100, D7200, D3, D3s, D5, D600, D610 and D750 who have two cardslots of the same type and a backup option appear preferable to me. Well possibly the D500 can use back mode with two cards in it, but thats a bit silly.



400 mb/sec vs 90.

i wonder why they added it...


----------



## jsecordphoto

cgw said:


> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?



Apples to oranges here, do you not see that? As a landscape shooter I'd get the 810 if I were shopping for a camera, but for wildlife shooters this is a dream camera body


----------



## coastalconn

Solarflare said:


> I'm kind of surprised that Nikon went to 20 instead of 24 Megapixels. After all, this is mainly a camera for pro wildlife shooters ... who want as much resolution as possible, since they might crop a lot. Well, 20 vs 24 Megapixel is only a small difference, and 20 Megapixel will allow slightly higher fps.


I keep seeing only 20 MP.  That is a difference of like 7% linear so your image would be 280 DPI vs 300 DPI, a difference in my humble opinion that would not even be noticeable at any size print.  My bet is that Nikon can squeeze better high ISO performance out of the slightly larger pixels and the quality of the pixels will actual produce better looking final images.  I'm also surprised that people are so intrigued by the MP race still. Heck I bought the 7dm2 in April and I just had to google it to see how many MP it actually was.  Unless there is a huge difference in MP it doesn't really matter...



jsecordphoto said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apples to oranges here, do you not see that? As a landscape shooter I'd get the 810 if I were shopping for a camera, but for wildlife shooters this is a dream camera body
Click to expand...

Bingo!


----------



## Derrel

cgw said:
			
		

> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?



Quick, let's blame Nikon for Canada's week dollar, like camera guru writer is doing! 

The almost-mandatory grip, eh? Wait, what is the price of the almost-mandatory grip for the D810,eh?

Wait, lemme see if I understand: I could buy a new denim jacket for $100 Canadian OR I could buy a leather jacket for $120. Which would you buy? Fine, fine denim, or awful, stinky leather? How in the name of Molsen can two different products not be priced identically if both happen to be jackets, each fully appropriate for funerals,weddings, or job interviews?


----------



## astroNikon

Derrel said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick, let's blame Nikon for Canada's week dollar, like camera guru writer is doing!
> 
> The almost-mandatory grip, eh? Wait, what is the price of the almost-mandatory grip for the D810,eh?
> 
> Wait, lemme see if I understand: I could buy a new denim jacket for $100 Canadian OR I could buy a leather jacket for $120. Which would you buy? Fine, fine denim, or awful, stinky leather? How in the name of Molsen can two different products not be priced identically if both happen to be jackets, each fully appropriate for funerals,weddings, or job interviews?
Click to expand...

Is it ironic that their currency is called the "Loonie"
Look for further erosion.  With their oil sands going belly up we'll see what else happens
==> Canadian dollar sinks below 71¢ as analysts warn of further corrosion


----------



## Braineack

Derrel said:


> The almost-mandatory grip, eh? Wait, what is the price of the almost-mandatory grip for the D810,eh?



the madatory D500 grip is $399 USD (MD-B17).  the non-mandatory D810 grip is $350 USD (MD-B12).

so you can clearly see how the D500 is actually $400 closer in price to the D810.


----------



## gsgary

It will be a paper weight in six months time when something else beats it


----------



## Derrel

Braineack said:
			
		

> 400 mb/sec vs 90.



Since the D5 and the D500 each have an XQD card slot, it creates a bridge between the two models. A very high-speed card seems like it would make a lot of sense for the minuscule slice of the camera market that buys either one of these delayed, rushed-to-market, forced-development, barely-differentiated-from-their-predecessor, under-performing, over-priced, niche-market pieces of crap cameras.


----------



## cgw

D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.


----------



## Derrel

cgw said:
			
		

> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.



Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.

I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?" 

I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?


----------



## Braineack

cgw said:


> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.


SERIOUSLY THIS!

Why pay more for the D5 -- who needs 153 focus points (all -3EV) with 99 cross points that are all capable of focusing at -4 EV, when you can buy a 1D-X for MUCH less and make use of the 61 points that only has a hodge podge of "cross" points only capable at -3EV at most (on a few).  I don't.

you're just paying for the shareholders to make money.  you don't need entire viewfinder frame AF coverage in basically pitch dark.


----------



## goodguy

cgw said:


> Hmmm...C$2700 list plus C$400 for the almost-mandatory grip!? Best price on a D810 this a.m. is C$2900. Which would you buy?


LOL, me ?
D810 of course but then I'm no birding shooter, this camera is dedicated to 2 kind of people, 

1.Those who do sports and wild life
2.Those who want to have the latest and bestes

The D810 isnt either so for some it will not be the camera of choice but I do agree with you 100%......but that's just me


----------



## goodguy

Braineack said:


> I honestly expect to see a D850 released sometime soon that's the FX verison of the D500.  And then I also expect to hear you gripe about it using poor faulty logic to carry your narrative.


Dont say that, please!

You know how much I like my D750 but if Nikon will come out with an FX version of the D500 for around 3K then I will have VERY hard time not to get it especially if it will have substantially better low light performance then the D750.

Seriously I hope this will not happened!


----------



## Derrel

Next up: one member starts a long harangue about the title of this thread, and takes issue with the title's use of the word "pro" as it relates to the Nikon D500...

So...it seems like the D500 has a better, all-around, total feature set than the D3 or D3s or D4 or D4s had, at least for action/event shooting, at something like a $4,000 lower introductory price point, eh? I mean, in 'Murican dollars.

it seems that, based on what I've read from a professional event shooter who has actually shot the D500, is that the AF system is really amazingly capable. I think there's a bit of an incorrect statement above about the specific number of AF points that operate down to Negative 4 EV...yet still, the camera's AF system is rated down to -4 EV centrally, and then has a boatload of AF points that work down to -3 EV.

Calling this $1999 camera over-priced seems kind of like screaming Fire! Fire! in a crowded theater. If you cannot afford it, or your country's currency is exceptionally weak, then wait until used ones hit the market, or buy a refurbished one, or use what it is that you can afford until such time as the street price hits what you,personally, consider to be the magic price. But man...this is an under-2K profesionally-capable camera, and *the flagship bodies* from Canon and Nikon have been $7995 to $3499, depending on model, for the last 15 years.

And again--expect that within a year, this thing will be discounted from the introductory price.


----------



## Braineack

Derrel said:


> it seems that, based on what I've read from a professional event shooter who has actually shot the D500, is that the AF system is really amazingly capable. I think there's a bit of an incorrect statement above about the specific number of AF points that operate down to Negative 4 EV...yet still, the camera's AF system is rated down to -4 EV centrally, and then has a boatload of AF points that work down to -3 EV.



Shoot I can't read.  Only 15 points are -4EV.

From Nikon's website so less he-said-she-said:

*Capture images that defy the odds*
*Nikon's fastest, most accurate AF system yet*

The D5 ushers in a new era of autofocus with the Multi-CAM 20K AF sensor module. It uses 153 focus points with 99—yes 99—cross-type sensors and a fully dedicated AF processor, and it works in near darkness (EV -4). Small subjects moving at high speed, even in low light, can be tracked with remarkable precision. The system is configurable in 153-, 72- and 25-point coverage when used with Continuous AF. All 153 points are compatible with AF NIKKOR lenses f/5.6 or faster, and 15 central points work with an effective aperture of f/8. Whether you're shooting a high-speed race or A-listers on the red carpet, the D5 has you covered.​still, all 153 points are at least -3EV, if i can comprehend words correctly.


----------



## Derrel

The D500 is priced at $13.06 per AF point (American dollars).

THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!!! 
*
This must not stand!*


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> Next up: one member starts a long harangue about the title of this thread, and takes issue with the title's use of the word "pro" as it relates to the Nikon D500...
> 
> So...it seems like the D500 has a better, all-around, total feature set than the D3 or D3s or D4 or D4s had, at least for action/event shooting, at something like a $4,000 lower introductory price point, eh? I mean, in 'Murican dollars.
> 
> it seems that, based on what I've read from a professional event shooter who has actually shot the D500, is that the AF system is really amazingly capable. I think there's a bit of an incorrect statement above about the specific number of AF points that operate down to Negative 4 EV...yet still, the camera's AF system is rated down to -4 EV centrally, and then has a boatload of AF points that work down to -3 EV.
> 
> Calling this $1999 camera over-priced seems kind of like screaming Fire! Fire! in a crowded theater. If you cannot afford it, or your country's currency is exceptionally weak, then wait until used ones hit the market, or buy a refurbished one, or use what it is that you can afford until such time as the street price hits what you,personally, consider to be the magic price. But man...this is an under-2K profesionally-capable camera, and *the flagship bodies* from Canon and Nikon have been $7995 to $3499, depending on model, for the last 15 years.
> 
> And again--expect that within a year, this thing will be discounted from the introductory price.


Bloody hell I paid £4200 back in the day for a 1D just over 4mp


----------



## jaomul

Not that it matters, but 55 points are selectable, the others work in conjunction with them, though 55 is loads


----------



## Braineack

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 mb/sec vs 90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the D5 and the D500 each have an XQD card slot, it creates a bridge between the two models. A very high-speed card seems like it would make a lot of sense for the minuscule slice of the camera market that buys either one of these delayed, rushed-to-market, forced-development, barely-differentiated-from-their-predecessor, under-performing, over-priced, niche-market pieces of crap cameras.
Click to expand...


you can also get it will dual CF card slots instead if you dont wanna buy fancy new memory cards.


----------



## JacaRanda

nerwin said:


> I'm sure it will be an awesome camera for sport/wildlife photographers but I'm sitting rather happy with my D610.


Bah-Humbug.  Join in party pooper.


----------



## JacaRanda

Solarflare said:


> Whow.
> 
> Without the slighest rumor beforehand, too.



I wonder why keep it quiet?  I don't know much about all the company stuff, but why not let something slip out to keep people from buying 7dmii or d7200 or anything else.  Not everybody are willing and able to switch from camera to camera or company to company.  Actually, I hear about desire to switch way more than I see people switching (in my short 4 years or so in the hobby).


----------



## JacaRanda

MSnowy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give it a try. just pre-ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well la-de-dah Mr fancy pants
> 
> I just ordered a power steering pump off ebay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that help with focus
Click to expand...


Helps with stalking to get closer to the bird.


----------



## JacaRanda

Can only imagine what this thread does to newbies.  Don't we all want these companies to keep pushing the envelope (maybe faster)?
I'm waiting for the Burger King solution of 'Have it your way'.  Order the exact specs the way we want from any maker we choose.  How cool would that be?


----------



## cgw

Derrel said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.
> 
> I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?"
> 
> I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?
Click to expand...


Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:

The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....


----------



## Braineack

Yawn.

using tapatalk.


----------



## pixmedic

cgw said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.
> 
> I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?"
> 
> I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
Click to expand...



well, lets take a look at that $2000 price tag nikon put on the D500 and see if there is any precedent for it, or if its just nikon pulling random inflated numbers out of their bum.
hmm...from what I can remember...
$2000 has pretty much been nikons starting point for most of their higher end prosumer DX bodies.
back in 2002 my D100 debuted at $2000.
as did the D200 when it was released in  2005.
and the D300 in 2007?  you guessed it. $2000.

fast forward just a bit and you can see the trend continuing in nikons entry level FX line.
when the D600 came out in 2012 it was how much? yup. $2000.
The D750 was a little more, hitting the $2400 mark, but still....pretty close.

so really, i dont know where this surprise and/or disdain comes from for the $2000 price tag on Nikons brand new sports model high end DX camera...except for the disdain you seem to have for Nikon in general.
$2k-ish is pretty much the same price point nikon has been using for well over a decade now for their new high end DX line, and now their entry level FX line.

if you want a lower end, cheaper DX model, you can drop down to a D7200.
the D500 is, and was meant to be, a sports model. its quite a few steps above the D7200 and is thusly priced so.

people also seem to forget that the time between the initial roll out price for the people that absolutely HAVE to have the latest and greatest gadgets, and the inevitable discounted price for the people that were willing and able to wait a little while isn't usually very long. 

i would wager to say that within 6-9 months that same D500 will be around $1599 brand new in box at the same stores that debut it at $2000.


----------



## coastalconn

cgw said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.
> 
> I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?"
> 
> I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
Click to expand...

Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.


----------



## Dave442

Braineack said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 mb/sec vs 90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the D5 and the D500 each have an XQD card slot, it creates a bridge between the two models. A very high-speed card seems like it would make a lot of sense for the minuscule slice of the camera market that buys either one of these delayed, rushed-to-market, forced-development, barely-differentiated-from-their-predecessor, under-performing, over-priced, niche-market pieces of crap cameras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can also get it will dual CF card slots instead if you dont wanna buy fancy new memory cards.
Click to expand...


Dual XQD or Dual CF in the D5 and only the option of one XQD and one CF in the D500. And  in the D5 you can send in the body and have the memory card box switched out for the other (so a business starts with Dual CF as that is what they have then switch to Dual XQD). I do not have any SD cards, and my CF are only 16gb so I would prefer to just jump straight to XQD. So, I guess my only complaint on the D500 so far is that they do not offer the Dual XQD option. 

Like pixmedic, I also do not see any issue on the price of the D500.


----------



## ByronBrant

I also think the D500 is priced right. Actually I think it's a relative bargain. I would have expected 2400.00


----------



## Derrel

cgw said:
			
		

> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....



Nice try, camera guru writer, but I read Kirk Tuck's blog pretty often. You referred us to a post of his the day he found out the D5 and D500 had been announced....he was, as he wrote, filling out his small business tax paper work, and had just sent off a big bunch of cash, and *was feeling financially burdened and cash-poor*, and so within a few minutes *he convinced himself he could not afford either camera*. Being a single-proprietorship businessman in his sixties, in a diminished market, and with a son far away at an expensive private college, *he's been feeling financially strapped for quite some time now.* As he says, there's not much money in being a photographer these days. I read his blog regularly. Have for years.

He's the guy who tried to tell EVERYBODY who would listen that *the 16-megapixel m4/3 cameras were allllllllll a professional photographer would ever need*, that high-MP cameras were dead, dead, dead, and that the little mirrorless cams were all that was needed. He went on that *mirrorless-is-the-new-holy-grail tack for well over a year*...buying system after system of small cameras, and lens after lens after lens....he also bought a FF Sony system, Panasonic, Oly, etc.etc.. and then sold them off one after another out of a huge equipment locker he mentioned many, many times on his earlier blog....he sort of humble-bragged about how much mirrorless junk he had bought, and tried, and found lacking. And  theeennnnnn, well, then he found out what a 36-MP Nikon could do. HE'S ALSO added a D750 to the mix. He shoots a lot of portraits: unlike you oh *c*amera *g*uru *w*riter, I realize that Kirk Tuck has very little need for a high-speed DX camera, nor any need for an expensive pro flagship camera designed for sports and action work: he ALREADY has plenty of current-model cameras, and he's currently shooting mostly with two basic lenses on Nikon. Studio portraits and corporate mugshots done on-location are NOT the reason for being for cameras like the D5 or a D500. You, trying to  make some kind of point about *"deep thinking" and bringing your favorite portrait blogger *into a discussion of high-speed "action" cameras? Pfffft. LMFAO, pally.

He's the guy that then PULLED DOWN his entire blog....probably because his "the-dslr is dead, mirroless is all one needs for pro work" line was getting no traction, and he himself ditched the tiny cameras for commercial still work (the Panny cams are still very nice for his video work though), and shifted BACK to full-frame, high-MP, 36-MP Nikons for his d-slr cameras for his commercial jobs. he recently picked up the classic Nikkor 105/2.5 for much of his new still portraiture work...going back to a classic 35 year-old lens design...

So, no....I don't think he really does *think very deeply*...he made a fool out of himself jumping on the mirrorless bandwagon, band-waggoned the $hi+ out of the m4/3 format for pro work every week for months and months and months...then egged up his face and went to the Nikon 36-MP cams.... and as stated, he pulled down multiple years' worth of his blog site after having made the switch, conveniently eliminating the evidence of his little love affair with toy cams for pro work.

Yeah...he's quite the deep thinker and YOU are the only guy in the world that has ever read his blog. Right, Andrew ?  Snort!


----------



## Solarflare

JacaRanda said:


> Can only imagine what this thread does to newbies.


 Well ... no idea ? What does it do ? What should it do ?

Even if I had unlimited funds, I would have zero use for either camera.




Derrel said:


> he recently picked up the classic Nikkor 105/2.5 for much of his new still portraiture work...going back to a classic 35 year-old lens design...


 Nothing wrong about that piece of glas, and its ultra cheap too.


----------



## cgw

Derrel said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, camera guru writer, but I read Kirk Tuck's blog pretty often. You referred us to a post of his the day he found out the D5 and D500 had been announced....he was, as he wrote, filling out his small business tax paper work, and had just sent off a big bunch of cash, and *was feeling financially burdened and cash-poor*, and so within a few minutes *he convinced himself he could not afford either camera*. Being a single-proprietorship businessman in his sixties, in a diminished market, and with a son far away at an expensive private college, *he's been feeling financially strapped for quite some time now.* As he says, there's not much money in being a photographer these days. I read his blog regularly. Have for years.
> 
> He's the guy who tried to tell EVERYBODY who would listen that *the 16-megapixel m4/3 cameras were allllllllll a professional photographer would ever need*, that high-MP cameras were dead, dead, dead, and that the little mirrorless cams were all that was needed. He went on that *mirrorless-is-the-new-holy-grail tack for well over a year*...buying system after system of small cameras, and lens after lens after lens....he also bought a FF Sony system, Panasonic, Oly, etc.etc.. and then sold them off one after another out of a huge equipment locker he mentioned many, many times on his earlier blog....he sort of humble-bragged about how much mirrorless junk he had bought, and tried, and found lacking. And  theeennnnnn, well, then he found out what a 36-MP Nikon could do. HE'S ALSO added a D750 to the mix. He shoots a lot of portraits: unlike you oh *c*amera *g*uru *w*riter, I realize that Kirk Tuck has very little need for a high-speed DX camera, nor any need for an expensive pro flagship camera designed for sports and action work: he ALREADY has plenty of current-model cameras, and he's currently shooting mostly with two basic lenses on Nikon. Studio portraits and corporate mugshots done on-location are NOT the reason for being for cameras like the D5 or a D500. You, trying to  make some kind of point about *"deep thinking" and bringing your favorite portrait blogger *into a discussion of high-speed "action" cameras? Pfffft. LMFAO, pally.
> 
> He's the guy that then PULLED DOWN his entire blog....probably because his "the-dslr is dead, mirroless is all one needs for pro work" line was getting no traction, and he himself ditched the tiny cameras for commercial still work (the Panny cams are still very nice for his video work though), and shifted BACK to full-frame, high-MP, 36-MP Nikons for his d-slr cameras for his commercial jobs. he recently picked up the classic Nikkor 105/2.5 for much of his new still portraiture work...going back to a classic 35 year-old lens design...
> 
> So, no....I don't think he really does *think very deeply*...he made a fool out of himself jumping on the mirrorless bandwagon, band-waggoned the $hi+ out of the m4/3 format for pro work every week for months and months and months...then egged up his face and went to the Nikon 36-MP cams.... and as stated, he pulled down multiple years' worth of his blog site after having made the switch, conveniently eliminating the evidence of his little love affair with toy cams for pro work.
> 
> Yeah...he's quite the deep thinker and YOU are the only guy in the world that has ever read his blog. Right, Andrew ?  Snort!
Click to expand...


Despite the usual gale-force ad hominem outgassing, you somehow neglected to speak to Tuck's points in the last of his posts I linked.


----------



## gckless

I don't understand why people are stuck on the $2k price. For what it is, pretty sure that price point is where it should be. I think I bought my D7000 for damn near that much when it came out 4 years ago, and this is hell of a lot more camera than that in relation.

But, what I don't understand, and this was mentioned earlier, is how they get $3k for the package with the kit lens, when the lens is no more than $650 if bought separately.


----------



## astroNikon

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 mb/sec vs 90.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the D5 and the D500 each have an XQD card slot, it creates a bridge between the two models. A very high-speed card seems like it would make a lot of sense for the minuscule slice of the camera market that buys either one of these delayed, rushed-to-market, forced-development, barely-differentiated-from-their-predecessor, under-performing, over-priced, niche-market pieces of crap cameras.
Click to expand...

Actually on B&H
they have TWO D5 models

one with dual XQD sltos ==> Nikon D5 DSLR Camera (D5 Body Only, Dual XQD) 1557 B&H Photo

and ont with dual CF slots ==> Nikon D5 DSLR Camera (D5 Body Only, Dual CompactFlash) 1558 B&H

So it looks like you have the option of one or the other
Even though Adorama.com only has ONE D5 with both slots

and apparently the LCD is a touchscreen

From NIKONUSA website
_



			*A new modular design for memory lets you select a model with either dual XQD slots or dual high-speed CF slots.
		
Click to expand...

__Nikon D5 DSLR | Flagship Interchangeable Lens DSLR Camera From Nikon
_


----------



## astroNikon

JacaRanda said:


> Can only imagine what this thread does to newbies.  Don't we all want these companies to keep pushing the envelope (maybe faster)?
> I'm waiting for the Burger King solution of 'Have it your way'.  Order the exact specs the way we want from any maker we choose.  How cool would that be?


Actually one of Nikon's patents (from last year?)  is for switchable sensors. So theoretically you could order a d750 with a 20MB or 24 or 33 or 50MB sensor someday

So never say never.


----------



## coastalconn

cgw said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, camera guru writer, but I read Kirk Tuck's blog pretty often. You referred us to a post of his the day he found out the D5 and D500 had been announced....he was, as he wrote, filling out his small business tax paper work, and had just sent off a big bunch of cash, and *was feeling financially burdened and cash-poor*, and so within a few minutes *he convinced himself he could not afford either camera*. Being a single-proprietorship businessman in his sixties, in a diminished market, and with a son far away at an expensive private college, *he's been feeling financially strapped for quite some time now.* As he says, there's not much money in being a photographer these days. I read his blog regularly. Have for years.
> 
> He's the guy who tried to tell EVERYBODY who would listen that *the 16-megapixel m4/3 cameras were allllllllll a professional photographer would ever need*, that high-MP cameras were dead, dead, dead, and that the little mirrorless cams were all that was needed. He went on that *mirrorless-is-the-new-holy-grail tack for well over a year*...buying system after system of small cameras, and lens after lens after lens....he also bought a FF Sony system, Panasonic, Oly, etc.etc.. and then sold them off one after another out of a huge equipment locker he mentioned many, many times on his earlier blog....he sort of humble-bragged about how much mirrorless junk he had bought, and tried, and found lacking. And  theeennnnnn, well, then he found out what a 36-MP Nikon could do. HE'S ALSO added a D750 to the mix. He shoots a lot of portraits: unlike you oh *c*amera *g*uru *w*riter, I realize that Kirk Tuck has very little need for a high-speed DX camera, nor any need for an expensive pro flagship camera designed for sports and action work: he ALREADY has plenty of current-model cameras, and he's currently shooting mostly with two basic lenses on Nikon. Studio portraits and corporate mugshots done on-location are NOT the reason for being for cameras like the D5 or a D500. You, trying to  make some kind of point about *"deep thinking" and bringing your favorite portrait blogger *into a discussion of high-speed "action" cameras? Pfffft. LMFAO, pally.
> 
> He's the guy that then PULLED DOWN his entire blog....probably because his "the-dslr is dead, mirroless is all one needs for pro work" line was getting no traction, and he himself ditched the tiny cameras for commercial still work (the Panny cams are still very nice for his video work though), and shifted BACK to full-frame, high-MP, 36-MP Nikons for his d-slr cameras for his commercial jobs. he recently picked up the classic Nikkor 105/2.5 for much of his new still portraiture work...going back to a classic 35 year-old lens design...
> 
> So, no....I don't think he really does *think very deeply*...he made a fool out of himself jumping on the mirrorless bandwagon, band-waggoned the $hi+ out of the m4/3 format for pro work every week for months and months and months...then egged up his face and went to the Nikon 36-MP cams.... and as stated, he pulled down multiple years' worth of his blog site after having made the switch, conveniently eliminating the evidence of his little love affair with toy cams for pro work.
> 
> Yeah...he's quite the deep thinker and YOU are the only guy in the world that has ever read his blog. Right, Andrew ?  Snort!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Despite the usual gale-force ad hominem outgassing, you somehow neglected to speak to Tuck's points in the last of his posts I linked.
Click to expand...

I did. Maybe you should read my response..



gckless said:


> But, what I don't understand, and this was mentioned earlier, is how they get $3k for the package with the kit lens, when the lens is no more than $650 if bought separately.


I don't think you can find that lens for 650 now. That was probably December rebate pricing? By the time the d500 ships the lens will be full price of 1070 without any rebates...   I have not shot with that lens, but seems a bit overpriced... The 200-500 should be the kit lens anyways...


----------



## astroNikon

gckless said:


> I don't understand why people are stuck on the $2k price. For what it is, pretty sure that price point is where it should be. I think I bought my D7000 for damn near that much when it came out 4 years ago, and this is hell of a lot more camera than that in relation.
> 
> But, what I don't understand, and this was mentioned earlier, is how they get $3k for the package with the kit lens, when the lens is no more than $650 if bought separately.


It's the box.

When I bought my d7000 I was watching Nikon's website checking prices.
When the D7100 came out the d7000 price actually increased.  
that actually stalled my purchase decisions.
then they had d7000 "sales" at the original price, then more below the original price and that is when I bought new.

they have some weird accounting / marketing / price level calculations sometimes.
But prices tend to favor the Demand side, as it seems they create batches of fixed inventory supplies which are not really based on fairly accurately future sales forecasts.  Thus they tend to decrease prices over time.


----------



## jaomul

.



gckless said:


> But, what I don't understand, and this was mentioned earlier, is how they get $3k for the package with the kit lens, when the lens is no more than $650 if bought separately.


I don't think you can find that lens for 650 now. That was probably December rebate pricing? By the time the d500 ships the lens will be full price of 1070 without any rebates...   I have not shot with that lens, but seems a bit overpriced... The 200-500 should be the kit lens anyways... [/QUOTE]

Looks like someone pricing things to switch brands


----------



## Braineack

cgw said:


> Despite the usual gale-force ad hominem outgassing, you somehow neglected to speak to Tuck's points in the last of his posts I linked.



BlacK Pot Kettle Calling... something like that.

you have yet to address anything anyone here has rebutted against you or posed.


----------



## gsgary

coastalconn said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.
> 
> I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?"
> 
> I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.
Click to expand...

My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.
> 
> I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?"
> 
> I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5
Click to expand...

If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.
> 
> I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?"
> 
> I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
> But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.
Click to expand...

They say it will be nowhere near the D5 in low light


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5/D500:Higher prices+fatter margins/profits on lower unit sales volume=happy shareholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.
> 
> I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?"
> 
> I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
> But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say it will be nowhere near the D5 in low light
Click to expand...

Duh. Why would it be?
Your looking at FX vs DX and Nikon's top flagship professional model vs a prosumer model. Not to mention a $4500 price difference.

Anyone making the comparison between the two like they were In the same category does NOT know their nikon camera models very well. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, yet again you demonstrate your Thom Hogan-like fixation with Nikon financials,  Nikon company strategy, Nikon business strategies. Ever since you showed up here in 2013, on numerous occasions I have genuinely wondered if you are Hogan himself, in sock puppet disguise. Constantly linking to his articles dealing with Nikon business decisions, Nikon revenues,  Nikon sales reports, CIPA sales numbers, etc. Your random posts that introduce links to Hogan's articles dealing with Nikon management decision, share prices, corporate strategy, product matrix,etc.....it all just seems...soooo weird to me.
> 
> I just keep thinking: "*Sock puppet?* Or payed shill for some other company?"
> 
> I just cannot figure out why you constantly pop up on TPF with this anti-Nikon agenda, over and over. Do you even own a camera? What do you shoot? Do you actually take photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
> But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say it will be nowhere near the D5 in low light
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. Why would it be?
> Your looking at FX vs DX and Nikon's top flagship professional model vs a prosumer model. Not to mention a $4500 price difference.
> 
> Anyone making the comparison between the two like they were In the same category does NOT know their nikon camera models very well. It's apples and oranges.
Click to expand...

They are typical Nikon shooters,  I wouldn't buy either


----------



## jaomul

gsgary said:


> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5



That don't mean s***


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another guy who disturbingly looks and thinks a little deeper than you're accustomed to:
> 
> The Visual Science Lab.: Which Nikon am I interested in right now? Here's a clue, I'm not putting in any pre-orders....
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
> But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say it will be nowhere near the D5 in low light
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. Why would it be?
> Your looking at FX vs DX and Nikon's top flagship professional model vs a prosumer model. Not to mention a $4500 price difference.
> 
> Anyone making the comparison between the two like they were In the same category does NOT know their nikon camera models very well. It's apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are typical Nikon shooters,  I wouldn't buy either
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I do not understand what you are getting at. What is a "typical nikon shooter"?
I wonder if it is any different than what I consider a "typical leica shooter".


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
> But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say it will be nowhere near the D5 in low light
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. Why would it be?
> Your looking at FX vs DX and Nikon's top flagship professional model vs a prosumer model. Not to mention a $4500 price difference.
> 
> Anyone making the comparison between the two like they were In the same category does NOT know their nikon camera models very well. It's apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are typical Nikon shooters,  I wouldn't buy either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid I do not understand what you are getting at. What is a "typical nikon shooter"?
> I wonder if it is any different than what I consider a "typical leica shooter".
Click to expand...

Take a look at the Nikon threads all they are concerned about is what camera will come out next, for me less is more


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly who cares about this Kirk Tuck guy thinks about the D500?  I looked at his portfolio on 500px and he shoots portraits and does food/product photography.  The D500 is not targeted at him at all.  Maybe I should write a blog about landscape cameras and tell you what I think is best.   It would be about the same since I am not a landscape guy...  Personally I am still drooling over the D500 but I'm too deep into Canon land at this point.  If you find a link to a pro wildlife photographer that denounces the D500 then I will see some merit based on their opinion.  If you think this camera is too expensive for you or doesn't fit your needs, feel free to move along.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
> But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say it will be nowhere near the D5 in low light
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. Why would it be?
> Your looking at FX vs DX and Nikon's top flagship professional model vs a prosumer model. Not to mention a $4500 price difference.
> 
> Anyone making the comparison between the two like they were In the same category does NOT know their nikon camera models very well. It's apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are typical Nikon shooters,  I wouldn't buy either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid I do not understand what you are getting at. What is a "typical nikon shooter"?
> I wonder if it is any different than what I consider a "typical leica shooter".
Click to expand...

Leica users don't talk about swapping cameras all the time and having to have features that are not neaded


----------



## coastalconn

Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 Nikon shooter friends (one is one of the top wildlife shooters in UK) at our camera club dissed the D500 and have ordered D5
> 
> 
> 
> If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
> But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say it will be nowhere near the D5 in low light
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. Why would it be?
> Your looking at FX vs DX and Nikon's top flagship professional model vs a prosumer model. Not to mention a $4500 price difference.
> 
> Anyone making the comparison between the two like they were In the same category does NOT know their nikon camera models very well. It's apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are typical Nikon shooters,  I wouldn't buy either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid I do not understand what you are getting at. What is a "typical nikon shooter"?
> I wonder if it is any different than what I consider a "typical leica shooter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica users don't talk about swapping cameras all the time and having to have features that are not neaded
Click to expand...


Of course not. Leica users are far too busy ranting on about how expensive their cameras are to worry about actual camera  features.


----------



## coastalconn

jaomul said:


> .
> Looks like someone pricing things to switch brands


 Not necessarily, but I get so many questions on my FB page about gear that I am watching the D500 like a hawk (so to speak)  For someone that wants to shoot like I do, I am already recommending they hold off a little and wait for reviews on the D500.


----------



## Braineack

My favorite reviews are people who video opening the box and then reading the spec sheets.


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can afford the top line camera then why not get it?
> But saying they "dissed it" without actual details on why they didn't like it or why it doesn't suit their needs is the equilivant of the people that "diss" leica because it is an overpriced bragging rights pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> They say it will be nowhere near the D5 in low light
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh. Why would it be?
> Your looking at FX vs DX and Nikon's top flagship professional model vs a prosumer model. Not to mention a $4500 price difference.
> 
> Anyone making the comparison between the two like they were In the same category does NOT know their nikon camera models very well. It's apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are typical Nikon shooters,  I wouldn't buy either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid I do not understand what you are getting at. What is a "typical nikon shooter"?
> I wonder if it is any different than what I consider a "typical leica shooter".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica users don't talk about swapping cameras all the time and having to have features that are not neaded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. Leica users are far too busy ranting on about how expensive their cameras are to worry about actual camera  features.
Click to expand...

I have never mentioned how much mine cost but they will still be worth what they are now when a D500 is worth sweet FA


----------



## coastalconn

Perhaps the mods can add a "leica" forum in the other directory so gsgary has a place to hang out?  He is probably bitter that there isn't a home for him on TPF?


----------



## jaomul

coastalconn said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Looks like someone pricing things to switch brands
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, but I get so many questions on my FB page about gear that I am watching the D500 like a hawk (so to speak)  For someone that wants to shoot like I do, I am already recommending they hold off a little and wait for reviews on the D500.
Click to expand...


I can see why it would appeal to someone like yourself. I don't need one and it appeals to me  . I don't get all this brand / camera / gear hate that shows up here sometimes. Some people (and I am one) get as much enjoyment out of the nerdy technology side as the photos


----------



## gsgary

coastalconn said:


> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...


I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon


----------



## jaomul

gsgary said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
Click to expand...


Beauty is in the ye of the beholder


----------



## coastalconn

gsgary said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
Click to expand...

Don't know how you could say Nikon or Canon or any camera is beautiful or ugly, they are just black boxes with glass attached...


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
Click to expand...

Leica is just another 35mm camera. You remember.....the budget format.
For the same money or less you could step up into medium format and get real quality.


----------



## gsgary

jaomul said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the ye of the beholder
Click to expand...

Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica is just another 35mm camera. You remember.....the budget format.
> For the same money or less you could step up into medium format and get real quality.
Click to expand...

I have medium format cameras, it's also different usinv a Leica to other 35mm cameras


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica is just another 35mm camera. You remember.....the budget format.
> For the same money or less you could step up into medium format and get real quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have medium format cameras
Click to expand...

Far better than your leicas


----------



## tirediron

gsgary said:


> They are typical Nikon shooters,  I wouldn't buy either


 I've been reliably informed by Nikon's Board of Directors that in order to maintain brand integrity, they would refuse to sell you one!


----------



## coastalconn

gsgary said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the ye of the beholder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder
Click to expand...

Not funny, I've been sober for over 5 years. To assume one bases personal opinions because of alcohol is quite insulting


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica is just another 35mm camera. You remember.....the budget format.
> For the same money or less you could step up into medium format and get real quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have medium format cameras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far better than your leicas
Click to expand...

Not to hold and use


----------



## gsgary

tirediron said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are typical Nikon shooters,  I wouldn't buy either
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reliably informed by Nikon's Board of Directors that in order to maintain brand integrity, they would refuse to sell you one!
Click to expand...

I've got a Nikormat FTN [emoji3]


----------



## tirediron

Okay folks, let's relax a bit here.  If you like Leica, you like Leica; if you like Nikon, you like Nikon.  Whatever... I don't try and convince others that my beliefs are the way to go, because I know they feel just as strongly about their own.  The discussion at hand is on the Nikon D500.  Let's keep it there.

That said, I am very seriously considering adding one of these to my stable.  It seems like an event shooter's dream at what I consider a bargain price!


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica is just another 35mm camera. You remember.....the budget format.
> For the same money or less you could step up into medium format and get real quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have medium format cameras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far better than your leicas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to hold and use
Click to expand...

The best camera for  that was my pentax 110 super. 
Still better than a leica


----------



## gsgary

coastalconn said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the ye of the beholder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not funny, I've been sober for over 5 years. To assume one bases personal opinions because of alcohol is quite insulting
Click to expand...

Chill out its a joke, I like a drink but would never get in that situation


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need much to produce black and white images on a ridicously overpriced ugly camera.   As far as your "friends" that shoot wildlife, who cares, they have not touched the D500.  I'm probably a top rated bird photographer in the US and I would pickt the D500 over the D5 because it is better suited to what and how I shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can say a Leica is ugly next to a Canon or Nikon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica is just another 35mm camera. You remember.....the budget format.
> For the same money or less you could step up into medium format and get real quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have medium format cameras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far better than your leicas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to hold and use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best camera for  that was my pentax 110 super.
> Still better than a leica
Click to expand...

If you say so


----------



## JacaRanda

jaomul said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Looks like someone pricing things to switch brands
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, but I get so many questions on my FB page about gear that I am watching the D500 like a hawk (so to speak)  For someone that wants to shoot like I do, I am already recommending they hold off a little and wait for reviews on the D500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why it would appeal to someone like yourself. I don't need one and it appeals to me  . I don't get all this brand / camera / gear hate that shows up here sometimes. Some people (and I am one) get as much enjoyment out of the nerdy technology side as the photos
Click to expand...


Totally agree.  If money was not an issue, I would switch every single time something was an improvement - as long as the lens selection followed suit. "I don't get all this brand / camera / gear hate that shows up here sometimes."  Sometimes?  Seems to be every single time.  Then some dumb dumb comes along and says "technique, rtfm, quality of light, lighting accessories, whatever is in your hands at the time, and lens, and tripod, and ...... matter more to your....."


----------



## coastalconn

tirediron said:


> That said, I am very seriously considering adding one of these to my stable.  It seems like an event shooter's dream at what I consider a bargain price!


Back to our conversation at hand... Where would it fit into an event shooters stable? Short fast prime? Outside ceremononies from a longer distance for isolation?  I'm curious how quiet the shutter is?  I also think that dxo Mark will crown this the new king of dx for overall sensor score..


----------



## tirediron

coastalconn said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I am very seriously considering adding one of these to my stable.  It seems like an event shooter's dream at what I consider a bargain price!
> 
> 
> 
> Back to our conversation at hand... Where would it fit into an event shooters stable? Short fast prime? Outside ceremononies from a longer distance for isolation?  I'm curious how quiet the shutter is?  I also think that dxo Mark will crown this the new king of dx for overall sensor score..
Click to expand...

 I'm mainly looking at the high ISO potential and the [virtually] unlimited buffer.  Plus ~20mp is a really nice size, allowing loose shooting with plenty of meat left for an 8x10/11x14 size print.


----------



## coastalconn

tirediron said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mainly looking at the high ISO potential and the [virtually] unlimited buffer.  Plus ~20mp is a really nice size, allowing loose shooting with plenty of meat left for an 8x10/11x14 size print.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 20 MP is a pretty sweet spot as well.  Two things I have been noticing in other forums are people are very put off by, gasp!, only 20 MP and not having a pop up flash.  In the past 3 years I can probably count on one hand the actual time I "needed" a pop up flash.  I just wanted to hear your perspective for events since most people are only looking at it as a sports/wildlife camera..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tirediron

coastalconn said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mainly looking at the high ISO potential and the [virtually] unlimited buffer.  Plus ~20mp is a really nice size, allowing loose shooting with plenty of meat left for an 8x10/11x14 size print.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 20 MP is a pretty sweet spot as well.  Two things I have been noticing in other forums are people are very put off by, gasp!, only 20 MP and not having a pop up flash.  In the past 3 years I can probably count on one hand the actual time I "needed" a pop up flash.  I just wanted to hear your perspective for events since most people are only looking at it as a sports/wildlife camera..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 I think NOT having a pop-up flash is a big plus.  All the bodies I have with a pop-up flash have it taped down with a large piece of gaff tape!


----------



## jaomul

tirediron said:


> I think NOT having a pop-up flash is a big plus.  All the bodies I have with a pop-up flash have it taped down with a large piece of gaff tape!



Why?


----------



## sleist

I'm happy about the 20mp a well.

There's a lot of new tech here.  I'm a little concerned regarding Nikon's ability to have a problem free release.  A majority of the recent releases have had issues and I don't think there was as much new tech involved.

I also wonder if Nikon will get their production estimates correct with respect to demand.  I remember the waits for the D800E because they did not expect people to want the version without the AA filter.  I could see Nikon playing it safe with production and pissing people off with delays as a result.

Nikon likes to shoot themselves in the foot lately.  This release has a lot of feet ....


----------



## JacaRanda

jaomul said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think NOT having a pop-up flash is a big plus.  All the bodies I have with a pop-up flash have it taped down with a large piece of gaff tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because it kept hitting the brim of his cap


----------



## DarkShadow

Yea I could care less about the pop up flash and being its target for serious enthusiast to pro shooters I don't think many will mind the lose of flash.I never had one on my previous canon 6D and not once wished it had one. I hate waiting for something not available yet and not knowing if there will be any problems that need a return trip for fixes but I will be ordering one hopefully soon.


----------



## tirediron

JacaRanda said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think NOT having a pop-up flash is a big plus.  All the bodies I have with a pop-up flash have it taped down with a large piece of gaff tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it kept hitting the brim of his cap
Click to expand...

You're not far wrong.  When I'm shooting sporting events, and other 'run & gun' type work, I generally have two bodies on a BR Double.  I can't count the number of times that I'd be running from point 'A' to point 'B' and the body would hit my leg or something and pop the flash up.  The fact that I never ripped it off is a miracle.  In addition, other than checking to make sure it worked when the body was new, I've never used the pop-up on any of my cameras.


----------



## Derrel

YESTERDAY,it was widely reported that the *Canadian dollar hit a 12-year low (some sources say 11-year low)*...that financial pinch is probably coloring the views of a certain member who has been vigorously complaining about the introductory price of new Nikon models for the last few years. The Canadian loonie dipped below 71 cents American yesterday for the first time since 2003.

Recall that this same member was very upset that Nikon's D7200 was just....*too expensive*....too many Canadian dollars being asked for the D7200. Fast forward...here he is again...lambasting the company that dare put a camera on the market at too high a price in Canadian dollars...

When *it takes $1.41 Canadian to make one US dollar*, it seems like that somehow makes things more expensive in Canada than it does in other places where the monetary unit has greater value.

Too many loonies, too many loonies!  Too many loonies indeed.

Complaining about the price of any class-leading, brand-new camera model is sort of a fool's errand. Luckily, the interwebs can provide us with plenty of errand runners--people who think that manufacturers "owe them" some kind of friends-and-family-like, super-discounted pricing....you know, kinda like there are a lot of people who expect a $350 wedding shoot with, "*All the pit'chers on DVD's!*" People who whine about paying what a service or good is "worth"...we alllll  know the type.

I sure would like a nice $39,599 car...for $15 grand--which is what I CAN buy a 4-year-old version for.

Pricing on all manufactured goods is designed to sell product, and to keep the manufacturer in business, while making a decent profit. If one cannot afford a brand new camera,, there are some options, like:1)STFU and just make due without 2)buy a used model 3)wait for refurbished models to go on sale 4)buy one-generation out of date 5)get a better-paying job.

The Nikon D2x was $4999 when I bought a brand-new one  on May 3, 2005. Want one today? They can easily be bought for $500. The D500 is probably EIGHT f/stops better in terms of High ISO than the D2x was...and costs $3k less at introduction.

It makes very little sense to look at what the D500 offers and scream that it is over-priced at $1999...10 fps, new AF system that dPreview expects will elevate the D5 and D500 to the absolute pinnacle of AF capability in focusing and focus tracking, 200 frame buffer,etc.etc.. and it is markedly better in specification than the Canon 7D-II, which Canon has recently been discounting to under E$1,100 (that's United States Dollar units...not Canadian...)* in an effort to clear out inventory that becomes immediately outdated/lesser in value/less-desirable as soon as the D500 becomes available for pre-order.*


----------



## goodguy

tirediron said:


> Okay folks, let's relax a bit here.  If you like Leica, you like Leica; if you like Nikon, you like Nikon.  Whatever... I don't try and convince others that my beliefs are the way to go, because I know they feel just as strongly about their own.  The discussion at hand is on the Nikon D500.  Let's keep it there.
> 
> That said, I am very seriously considering adding one of these to my stable.  It seems like an event shooter's dream at what I consider a bargain price!


I wonder why you are saying that.
I am getting slwly into more serious event photography and to me it looks like 2 FX cameras will be better then FX and DX.
As good in low light as the D500 probably is its still not FX low light good.
DX crap factor isnt a plus in events.
To me it looks like combination of D750 main camera and D610 as second sounds like a sweet one two punch for event photography.
Of course the D5 will be even better but then when taking into account budget I think D750 and D610 is pretty close to perfect.


----------



## JacaRanda

goodguy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks, let's relax a bit here.  If you like Leica, you like Leica; if you like Nikon, you like Nikon.  Whatever... I don't try and convince others that my beliefs are the way to go, because I know they feel just as strongly about their own.  The discussion at hand is on the Nikon D500.  Let's keep it there.
> 
> That said, I am very seriously considering adding one of these to my stable.  It seems like an event shooter's dream at what I consider a bargain price!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you are saying that.
> I am getting slwly into more serious event photography and to me it looks like 2 FX cameras will be better then FX and DX.
> As good in low light as the D500 probably is its still not FX low light good.
> DX crap factor isnt a plus in events.
> To me it looks like combination of D750 main camera and D610 as second sounds like a sweet one two punch for event photography.
> Of course the D5 will be even better but then when taking into account budget I think D750 and D610 is pretty close to perfect.
Click to expand...


In a later post, he mentioned sporting events and nearly limitless buffer.  I guess it really depends on the kind of event, and you can't ignore all the features.  Some people pohoo features until they have them.  Is D610 known to have a great af system?  Sounds like the D500 will.


----------



## goodguy

JacaRanda said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks, let's relax a bit here.  If you like Leica, you like Leica; if you like Nikon, you like Nikon.  Whatever... I don't try and convince others that my beliefs are the way to go, because I know they feel just as strongly about their own.  The discussion at hand is on the Nikon D500.  Let's keep it there.
> 
> That said, I am very seriously considering adding one of these to my stable.  It seems like an event shooter's dream at what I consider a bargain price!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you are saying that.
> I am getting slwly into more serious event photography and to me it looks like 2 FX cameras will be better then FX and DX.
> As good in low light as the D500 probably is its still not FX low light good.
> DX crap factor isnt a plus in events.
> To me it looks like combination of D750 main camera and D610 as second sounds like a sweet one two punch for event photography.
> Of course the D5 will be even better but then when taking into account budget I think D750 and D610 is pretty close to perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a later post, he mentioned sporting events and nearly limitless buffer.  I guess it really depends on the kind of event, and you can't ignore all the features.  Some people pohoo features until they have them.  Is D610 known to have a great af system?  Sounds like the D500 will.
Click to expand...


Ah, you are right of course, it depends what event you are covering, for me events means the regular birthdays, weddings, bar/bat mitzva.....etc to those sports camera with awesome AF and huge buffer is not so important (unless the groom gets smart and runs away from bride and I am there with AF on AF-C blazing after him LOL).


----------



## gsgary

JacaRanda said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks, let's relax a bit here.  If you like Leica, you like Leica; if you like Nikon, you like Nikon.  Whatever... I don't try and convince others that my beliefs are the way to go, because I know they feel just as strongly about their own.  The discussion at hand is on the Nikon D500.  Let's keep it there.
> 
> That said, I am very seriously considering adding one of these to my stable.  It seems like an event shooter's dream at what I consider a bargain price!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you are saying that.
> I am getting slwly into more serious event photography and to me it looks like 2 FX cameras will be better then FX and DX.
> As good in low light as the D500 probably is its still not FX low light good.
> DX crap factor isnt a plus in events.
> To me it looks like combination of D750 main camera and D610 as second sounds like a sweet one two punch for event photography.
> Of course the D5 will be even better but then when taking into account budget I think D750 and D610 is pretty close to perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a later post, he mentioned sporting events and nearly limitless buffer.  I guess it really depends on the kind of event, and you can't ignore all the features.  Some people pohoo features until they have them.  Is D610 known to have a great af system?  Sounds like the D500 will.
Click to expand...

I shot events for years printing on site through 2 dye sub printers and one of the best cameras for this was the Canon 10D


----------



## tirediron

goodguy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks, let's relax a bit here.  If you like Leica, you like Leica; if you like Nikon, you like Nikon.  Whatever... I don't try and convince others that my beliefs are the way to go, because I know they feel just as strongly about their own.  The discussion at hand is on the Nikon D500.  Let's keep it there.
> 
> That said, I am very seriously considering adding one of these to my stable.  It seems like an event shooter's dream at what I consider a bargain price!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you are saying that.
> I am getting slwly into more serious event photography and to me it looks like 2 FX cameras will be better then FX and DX.
> As good in low light as the D500 probably is its still not FX low light good.
> DX crap factor isnt a plus in events.
> To me it looks like combination of D750 main camera and D610 as second sounds like a sweet one two punch for event photography.
> Of course the D5 will be even better but then when taking into account budget I think D750 and D610 is pretty close to perfect.
Click to expand...

You're right of course; the crop factor is definitely a detriment, but that can be overcome with wider glass.  A top-notch AF system, combined with what I suspect will be field-leading high-ISO capability, and the 200 frame buffer all add up to a pretty attractive package IMO.  Of course a D5 will spank it silly in all of those categories, but, at 3x the price...  everything is relative.


----------



## beachrat

A limey, 3 Canucks, and a bunch of  US Americans walk into a photography forum....



It already sounds stupid,doesn't it?

But I like it.


----------



## tirediron

beachrat said:


> A limey, 3 Canucks, and a bunch of * US Americans* walk into a photography forum....
> 
> 
> 
> It already sounds stupid,doesn't it?
> 
> But I like it.


As opposed to.. say... Antarctican-Americans?


----------



## beachrat

Geezus,politically correct penguin terms now?


----------



## tirediron

beachrat said:


> Geezus,politically correct penguin terms now?


Penguins is people too!!!!


----------



## BillM

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT !!!!!!!


Sorry, was just catching up on this thread and had flashbacks to the third grade


----------



## beachrat

Canadians is Americans too. WAAAAAAYYYYY   Northern ones though.


----------



## jaomul

Top 5: Hands-on with Nikon D500


----------



## Solarflare

beachrat said:


> Canadians is Americans too. WAAAAAAYYYYY   Northern ones though.


 Not US americans though. Not even northern ones.



tirediron said:


> Penguins is people too!!!!


 Only when they are actually Linuxprogrammers named Linus Torvalds etc.


----------

